

This tiny projector puts smartphone apps on your car's windshield - kosei
http://www.theverge.com/2014/8/5/5970705/this-tiny-projector-puts-smartphone-apps-on-your-cars-windshield

======
kosei
_" In our interpretation, it's a transparent image, and it doesn't obstruct
your view," Simpson says. "The laws that apply to us are about stickers and
tinted windows, not HUDs." Navdy hopes the National Highway Traffic Safety
Administration will ultimately say HUDs are a good thing since they let people
view data without looking away from what's in front of them._

Curious to see how this plays out. Currently regulation is really lagging far
behind technological advances.

------
jgeorge
I remember test driving an Oldsmobile in the late 80s that had a HUD. The
display was outside of the driver's immediate center of vision so it didn't
obstruct the roadway, but it was visible without having to look away from the
road to see speed, fuel, and some other data. It used a blue vacuum
fluorescent display, hot stuff at the time. IIRC though the rest of the car
was an absolute piece of trash.

Edit: Ha, my memory isn't terrible: 1988 Oldsmobile Cutlass Supreme Indy Pace
Car

------
jamesbritt
Earlier discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8137815](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8137815)

